# Logischer Denk - Test



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2007)

Schönen guten Tag, dies ist ein logischer Denk Test, ich dachte mir, das man den doch bei World of Warcraft Spielern mal testen kann, *aber bitte nicht die Lösung am anfang gleich verraten, nur sagen Ich weiß es wie es geht oder auch mir die Lösung pe PM schreiben.*




Setze die Buchstaben fort.



M   D   M   _    _    _    _




Du darfst nur ein Strich setzen damit das Ergebnis stimmt.

5 + 5 + 5 = 550


Schreiben Sie bitte irgendetwas:

___________________________



Malen Sie einen Viereck mit 3 Strichen. (_Erklärung benötigt_)



PS: Falles jemand die Lösung überhaupt nicht weiß, mich pe PM anschreiben oder Icq unter 296-004-514


----------



## Tankstelle (10. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag, dies ist ein logischer Denk Test, ich dachte mir, das man den doch bei World of Warcraft Spielern mal testen kann, *aber bitte nicht die Lösung am anfang gleich verraten, nur sagen Ich weiß es wie es geht oder auch mir die Lösung pe PM schreiben.*
> Setze die Buchstaben fort.
> M   D   M   _    _    _    _
> 
> ...





Setze die Buchstaben fort.
M   D   M   D    F    S    S

Du darfst nur ein Strich setzen damit das Ergebnis stimmt.

5 4 5 + 5 = 550

Schreiben Sie bitte irgendetwas:

irgendetwas


Malen Sie einen Viereck mit 3 Strichen. (_Erklärung benötigt_)

Man zeichne Ein Quadrat. In diese Quadrat fügt man jetzt 3 Striche ein, schon hat man's.


MfG Tankstelle 
PS: sry, jez habe ichs doch verraten ;-P


----------



## -killler- (10. Dezember 2007)

ich weiss das mit dem viereck ^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir einer erklären warum das M D M D F S S ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> PS: sry, jez habe ichs doch verraten ;-P



Du bist aba gemein >:O



iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären warum das M D M D F S S ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



M= Montag
D= Dienstag
M= Mittwoch

usw..


----------



## Vakahma (10. Dezember 2007)

Also das ist ja mal mehr als geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was du in deiner sig mit dem gm hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

für die Aufgabe 5 + 5 + 5 = 550 gibts noch folgende Lösung:
5 + 5 + 5 != 550 Also ein druchgestrichenes = Zeichen, ich weis nicht wie man das mit dem Pc macht...
m.f.g.

Fen


----------



## 481Nummer1 (10. Dezember 2007)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für die Aufgabe 5 + 5 + 5 = 550 gibts noch folgende Lösung:
> 5 + 5 + 5 != 550 Also ein druchgestrichenes = Zeichen, ich weis nicht wie man das mit dem Pc macht...
> ...



jop

du meinst ungleich oder? also 5+5+5 &#8800; 550


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> jop
> 
> du meinst ungleich oder? also 5+5+5 &#8800; 550



&#8800; = !=

Das ! soll der Strich durch sein


----------



## Isegrim (10. Dezember 2007)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für die Aufgabe 5 + 5 + 5 = 550 gibts noch folgende Lösung:
> 5 + 5 + 5 != 550 Also ein druchgestrichenes = Zeichen, ich weis nicht wie man das mit dem Pc macht...
> ...



Entweder von irgendeiner Seite aus dem Text kopieren (ich nehm immer http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleichheitszeichen) und im Forum einfügen oder du benutzt den html-Code


```
&ne;
```

*&#8364;dit:* Grml, wieso wird html in der html-Box geparst? Da sollte (ohne Leerzeichen) stehen & n e ; 

Siehe auch http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/zeich...e_mathematische

/ins Unterforum Gott und die Welt verschoben


----------

